# AS SSD BENCHMARK FEHLER :    " could not open device: \\.\physicaldrive0 "



## Norisk699 (4. August 2011)

Servus,

wollte nach 4 Monaten Dauernutzung einmal wieder meine   

OCZ VERTEX 2 E  "120GB" (25nm, also 107 GB ; neueste 1.33 Firmware)

auf Geschwindigkeit testen, weil ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde, dass sie langsamer wird.

Bei Ausführen des Standardtests    AS SSD BENCHMARKS (neueste Version 1.6.4...) kommt beim vorletzten der 8 Testarten  (Zugriffszeit beim Lesen) die Fehlermeldung:

" could not open device: \\.\physicaldrive0 "

und der Test bricht ab. Es handelt sich um die Systemplatte mit Win 7 x64. Alle Einstellungen wie z.B.   Trim / AHCI   und so weiter (wie im  "How to" oben im Forum *g*) dürften passen.

Die SSD ist am ersten SATA II  Port eines ASUS P45 mit Intel ICH10  (im Bios ist es selbstverständlich auch aktiviert)


Fällt euch dazu was ein oder habe ich nur einen dummen Fehler gemacht? 
Mit SSD bin ich noch nicht so sehr erfahren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

Kann sein das in dem Moment gerade ein anderes Programm auf die SSD zugegriffen hatte aber deine Werte sind wirklich ein wenig niedrig. Ist aber jetzt nix dramatisches, kann am Intel Treiber liegen, mach den mal runter und teste mit dem msahci Treiber von Microsoft hab die Erfahrung gemacht das der oft besser mit alten Boards/Chipsätzen zu recht kommt.


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2011)

Hast Du den Benchmark "als Admininistrator" ausgeführt ?


----------



## Norisk699 (4. August 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du den Benchmark "als Admininistrator" ausgeführt ?


 
bin immer als admin im win unterwegs, ist mir zu umständlich weil ich ständig adminsachen mache und da nicht immer wechseln will.

Den anderen Ratschlag werde ich mal ausprobieren, das macht meine SSD allerdings wenn dann wohl nur schneller, an der Fehlermeldung wird das nix ändern befürchte ich... einfach mal ausprobiern.

Danke schon mal fürs   brainstormen


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2011)

Sieh mal in's Windows-System-Ereignisprotokoll. Für den fehlerhaft gemeldeten Zugriff benötigt das Programm eigentlich exclusiven Zugriff auf das Laufwerk, der beim aktiven System-Laufwerk nicht möglich ist. Vllt. ist es auch ein Bug in der aktuellen Version des AS SSD BENCHMARKS.


----------



## Norisk699 (4. August 2011)

Habe jetzt mal wie  hulkhardy1 geraten hat auf den Microsoft-Treiber umgestellt.

Und siehe da:

1. die Fehlermeldung ist weg
2. die Benchmark-Performance ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber höher (die Bootzeit hat sich auch um gut 20 % verringert... habe da ein Programm laufen dass diese Zeit misst)

Ich denke viel mehr werde ich aus der SSD derzeit mit 85 % Belegung und als Systemplatte nicht rausholen können.

Danke für alle Ratschläge!

Wenn Ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, um speziell die Zugriffszeit zu perfektionieren (einen Wert zwischen 0,1-0,2 hätte ich mir schon wieder erhofft, ähnlich hoch wie frisch nach dem Kauf), habe ich hier natürlich ein offenes Ohr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung: das Wichtigste, also die LESE-Performance ist jetzt ordentlich im grünen Bereich. Wen interessiert schon die Schreib-Performance *g*


----------



## mattinator (4. August 2011)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, um speziell die Zugriffszeit zu perfektionieren (einen Wert zwischen 0,1-0,2 hätte ich mir schon wieder erhofft, ähnlich hoch wie frisch nach dem Kauf), habe ich hier natürlich ein offenes Ohr


 
(Windows-)Image-Backup, Secure Erase (Bootable Tools for OCZ Vertex2/3, Agility2/3, Solid3, Revo, and Ibis SSD's) und Restore sollten die ursprünglichen Werte wiederherstellen. Ob das allerdings bei 85% Belegung auch funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten habe ich das schon zweimal erfolgreich durchgeführt. Allerdings schone ich jetzt die SSD lieber. Lebensdauer ist mir wichtiger als das letzte Quentchen Performance.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bräuchte auch mal eben Hilfe..

Habe nämlich gerade gebencht und bei mir auch die exakt gleiche Meldung

Scheinbar gehts ja mit dem Microsoft Treiber weg, aber wie "deinstallier" ich den anderen? Im GeräteManager unter IDE ATA Controller den Intel C216 SATA Controller entfernen? Hab da noch nen Asmedia 106x SATA controller drin.. :/


----------



## hbf878 (15. Mai 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte auch mal eben Hilfe..
> 
> Habe nämlich gerade gebencht und bei mir auch die exakt gleiche Meldung
> 
> Scheinbar gehts ja mit dem Microsoft Treiber weg, aber wie "deinstallier" ich den anderen? Im GeräteManager unter IDE ATA Controller den Intel C216 SATA Controller entfernen? Hab da noch nen Asmedia 106x SATA controller drin.. :/


ja so müsste das gehen. welchen controller du "entfernst", hängt davon ab, welchen du benutzt (ich nehme mal an, den intel), würde ich sagen.


----------

